# 2009 specialized roubaix expert color choices



## mtbracerx (Aug 22, 2008)

just wondering if the 2009 roubaix expert comes in anything other than white


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

SL X3 - Gloss Carbon/Blue, Gloss White, Team Carbon/Red 

SL C2 - Gloss Carbon/Blue, Gloss Purple/White, Gloss White

All according to BikePedia.


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

*2009 Roubaix Expert SL Triple - White only, but looks really good*

8/30/08 - Sat, Ordered 2009 Roubaix Expert SL Triple. Because of holiday, won't ship until 9/2/08. Delivery expected 9/10/08 and fitting day later. Only colors available were:
1) WHITE - 61cm and smaller
2) Carbon/Red - 64cm only. 

I was very unhappy with fact that white was only color. Couldn't understand why they didn't offer at least one other color option like other models ( elite, comp, pro, etc... ) Decided to do some searching on Google.

Saw the post on bikepedia ( see link below )
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2009&Brand=Specialized&Model=Roubaix+Expert+SL+C2&Type=bike

Information on the link above appears to be dated and inaccurate:
Price isn't $3,700, it's $3,300 USA

Color's listed on that page which i've cut and pasted below aren't available in 2009 Roubaix Expert Triple: Gloss Carbon/Blue, Gloss Purple/White. Only Gloss / Pearl White is available

Specialized website doesn't list 2009 bikes yet and 2009 customer catalogs aren't available either at this time.

2009 catalogs are available for Bike shop only.

Called bike shop and informed them of additional colors i saw on link above. Bike shop said only color listed in their 2009 catalog ( which i remember seeing ) and online database for placing an order was White for 61cm and smaller and carbon/red ( team red? ) for 64cm.

Told bike shop that i was thinking of cancelling my order because i had reservations about ordering an all white bike. Never owned an all white bike, and didn't like thought of owning an all white bike, too plain and boring.

Bike shop told me they just received a 2009 Roubaix Expert Triple that another customer ordered and it was still in box; however, they were willing to put bike together if i wanted to come down within few minutes to see color.

Well, to get to point... The bike looks great...
a. Pearl White / Metal flake color ( looks really good )
b. Black lettering / Decals
c. Dark Gray / Bluish annodized Brakes, Crankset, front & rear Derailleurs, Hubs & Rims

Before you overlook getting this bike because of it's color, i recommend seeing it first before making that decision.

It really looks good to me and i suspect you'll also like it after seeing it

-roubaix 2009


----------



## bdarling17 (Mar 15, 2009)

*New news on Expert color*



Stratmosphere said:


> SL X3 - Gloss Carbon/Blue, Gloss White, Team Carbon/Red
> 
> SL C2 - Gloss Carbon/Blue, Gloss Purple/White, Gloss White
> 
> All according to BikePedia.


I have just ordered a 2009 Roubaix Expert with Saxo Bank team colors. According to the bike shop they have 42 of my 56cm size in the warehouse. I should get the bike this week. Here's hoping!


----------



## bdarling17 (Mar 15, 2009)

bdarling17 said:


> I have just ordered a 2009 Roubaix Expert with Saxo Bank team colors. According to the bike shop they have 42 of my 56cm size in the warehouse. I should get the bike this week. Here's hoping!


Got the bike and it's a beauty. Yes, it is the team Saxo Bank colors. Basically a white bike with blue and black team color accents. Much better than the all white version.


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

bdarling17 said:


> According to the bike shop they have 42 of my 56cm size in the warehouse.


Curious how tall you are? Did the shop measure you somehow?

I'm 5 11.5 and 170 lbs. One bike shop measured me as a 58. Met a 6 foot tall fellow that owned a new Expert in 56cm and he said he was glad he went smaller. Felt he was too stretched out previously. He had to be about 60 but in good shape. I'm 50 in great shape.


----------



## bdarling17 (Mar 15, 2009)

Interesting. I am exactly your size and weight. I've been to several Specialized dealers, two with excellent reputations for bike fits and although there is a possibility that a 58 would work, the 56 is just right. I suppose it's possible that you and I have different length legs/torsos. I'm 62 and in excellent shape.


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll get measured at another shop, and ride both sizes. Will lean to 56 if I have any doubt.

If you got the Saxo color (my pref too) then you have the compact crank 50-34?

Did you change the 12-27 cogs? I'm thinking of going with 14-25 or 13-25 for a little tighter spacing, I limit myself to a high of 94 or 100 inches gear-inches which I think is fine for me. I ride for fitness. I think 65 to 70 is normal for flats for me....on a different bike.

Here are the options for Ultegra "Junior" gearing
13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,23,25 
14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,25 
15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,25 
16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,25,27 

and others
11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,23 
12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,23 
12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,23,25 
12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,24,27 <<< stock


----------



## leedouthitt (Aug 19, 2008)

Will you post pics of the Roubaix is Saxo colors? I am interested to see what this looks like. It must be a beauty!


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

Stock pic I got from Specialized.


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

mtbracerx said:


> just wondering if the 2009 roubaix expert comes in anything other than white


Could be wrong here ... but I think in Canada the Expert comes only in gloss carbon blue or team red. 

I live in Canada, the Expert is one of the bikes I am interested in but prefer white ... think it looks awesome ... but it's a no-go here


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

bdarling17 said:


> Interesting. I am exactly your size and weight. I've been to several Specialized dealers, two with excellent reputations for bike fits and although there is a possibility that a 58 would work, the 56 is just right. I suppose it's possible that you and I have different length legs/torsos. I'm 62 and in excellent shape.


For pants I normally get a 30 inch inseam.

I test road a 58 Expert and it felt right. Simple top bar clearence test (at the front since it slopes) works right. Seat height is at a good point, a 56 frame would probably have 1 more inch of seat tube exposed.

I really like the Team red color which moves be down to the Comp or up to the Pro. The damn dealer offered a discount so Pro is +$1200 more then Expert. 

So I am leaning towards Pro. All the extras like mostly DA components, Roval wheels, carbon crankset, seem well worth $1200. Plus a color I love. On the downside if there are future repairs the DA parts cost 2X to 3X more then Ultegra, but for me do not offer 2X the performance. The Ultegra is a great deal, but I'll probably do the Pro. I've not wrecked a bike yet.

I wish the wheels on the Roubaix Pro looked as good as the wheels on the Tarmac Pro. For the same money the Tarmac looks like a better deal to me.

On your Saxo is any of the black color not black paint but unpainted carbon? On the white Expert almost all the black is that way.


----------



## bdarling17 (Mar 15, 2009)

CarlB said:


> I'll get measured at another shop, and ride both sizes. Will lean to 56 if I have any doubt.
> 
> If you got the Saxo color (my pref too) then you have the compact crank 50-34?
> 
> ...


Carl,

I tried to get the rear cassette changed to an 11-28 for two reasons:

1. I ride steep climbs 8-13% at altitude (my home is at 4600 ft. and some rides near 8000 ft.). I'm used to a triple, but the extra tooth could help.

2. With my old bike, I was always chasing the rest of the group on descents and sometimes on the flat.

So far neither of these has been a problem with the 12/27 stock cassette. So I'm going to go with it for the time being.

Sorry for the delayed response.

Bob


----------



## bdarling17 (Mar 15, 2009)

leedouthitt said:


> Will you post pics of the Roubaix is Saxo colors? I am interested to see what this looks like. It must be a beauty!



It is a beauty. I will take some pix this week, but in the meantime, checkout the Frank Schleck Tarmac (different frame but same color scheme).

Bob


----------



## bdarling17 (Mar 15, 2009)

stringer said:


> Could be wrong here ... but I think in Canada the Expert comes only in gloss carbon blue or team red.
> 
> I live in Canada, the Expert is one of the bikes I am interested in but prefer white ... think it looks awesome ... but it's a no-go here



That could be. But, it may be that they just haven't arrived yet. Nobody knew about them in the states until they started to show up in dealers on-line warehouse inventories. There were 3 dealers in our city that still claimed that white is the only option the week I picked up my bike.

Bob


----------



## sarky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Ultegrea Wheels Or Roval ?*

I Just Purchased A New Specialized Roubaix Expert This Week. When The Bike Was Built , I Noticed The Wheels Were The Roval Brand , Not The Ultegras Listed On The Specialized Website. Does Anyone Know If One Wheel Is Better Than He Other. I Had The Shop Where I Purchased The Bike From Put The Ultegras On The Bike Instead. Did I Make The Right Call ? I Figured The Ultegra Wheels Were Better Since All The Components On The Bike Are Ultegra. I Am New To Cycling And Do Not Know The Difference. Anyone Have Any Info ? Thanks.


----------



## bdarling17 (Mar 15, 2009)

I borrowed a set of high end ROVALS (on an older Roubaix) to race LOTOJA (Logan, UT to Jackson, WY). They are great wheels and provided somewhat better aerodynamics than the Ultegras on the new Expert. However, all things considered the Ultegras are really nice wheels, and although I haven't had a chance to fully put them to the test, I think they may be a better overall wheel (stiffer, better cornering, less subject to cross winds, but probably not quite as fast or light). Those are just my impressions. I also don't know which model ROVALs you had, so the Ultegras may be better in all aspects.

Bob


----------



## jeff bernaeyge (Feb 4, 2009)

i just picked up the roubaix in white. its color is awsome. it really pops


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

sarky said:


> I Just Purchased A New Specialized Roubaix Expert This Week. When The Bike Was Built , I Noticed The Wheels Were The Roval Brand , Not The Ultegras Listed On The Specialized Website. Does Anyone Know If One Wheel Is Better Than He Other. I Had The Shop Where I Purchased The Bike From Put The Ultegras On The Bike Instead. Did I Make The Right Call ? I Figured The Ultegra Wheels Were Better Since All The Components On The Bike Are Ultegra. I Am New To Cycling And Do Not Know The Difference. Anyone Have Any Info ? Thanks.


Wher the 1/4 of the spokes grey and 3/4 black? The Pro model comes with Roval's like that so that would probably be an upgrade. I would guess they would not short change you. 

I wrote Trek about the some parts I got that were better then the spec on their website. Instead of replying "congrats, we upgraded you!" they replied with some legalease that they could change the specs at any time and for any reason.

I was demoing a Roubaix Pro and Expert last night. The sales rep pointed out the Roval's on the Pro were much better then the Ultegra wheels. And talked about how Roval was known for HQ wheels, Shimano was not. They looked better and beefier to me. 

I would look at them and take the ones that look best to you. And ask the shop which ones they think are better.


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

Further... while I like the look of "radial spokes" (uncrossed) on the Ultegra front wheel, I've read the cross pattern like on the Pro font wheel is a stronger design. That's why you see it on all rear wheels. 
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

CarlB said:


> Curious how tall you are? Did the shop measure you somehow?
> 
> I'm 5 11.5 and 170 lbs. One bike shop measured me as a 58. Met a 6 foot tall fellow that owned a new Expert in 56cm and he said he was glad he went smaller. Felt he was too stretched out previously. He had to be about 60 but in good shape. I'm 50 in great shape.


I am 6ft tall, and have been riding a 58cm Roubaix with a 90mm stem to replace the stock stem for a couple years. I'm now about to buy a Tarmac, and I'm definitely going with a 56 this time. The 58 has just felt too big and too stretched out to me.

The 56s I've demoed feel so much more comfortable. I'd say if you are a tweener on sizes (like I am), go smaller.


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

bdarling17 said:


> That could be. But, it may be that they just haven't arrived yet. Nobody knew about them in the states until they started to show up in dealers on-line warehouse inventories. There were 3 dealers in our city that still claimed that white is the only option the week I picked up my bike.
> 
> Bob


I looked that the Specialized website for both Canada and United States. The bike colour options are as I had them. Maybe this is changing and the Canadian website needs to be updated? 

I hope you are right because if the frame turns out the best fit for me then white is what I prefer.


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

SenorBlanco said:


> I am 6ft tall, and have been riding a 58cm Roubaix with a 90mm stem to replace the stock stem for a couple years. I'm now about to buy a Tarmac, and I'm definitely going with a 56 this time. The 58 has just felt too big and too stretched out to me.
> 
> The 56s I've demoed feel so much more comfortable. I'd say if you are a tweener on sizes (like I am), go smaller.


Good advice, thanks! I read up more on sizing and agree with going smaller.

I went to a different dealer with a 56 Expert test bike. I sat on it quite a bit and rode it. I felt great on it. They also had a 58 Pro that I sat on again. It did feel kind of big. So I decided on the 56. 

Other differences between 56 and 58 are the cranks are 172.5 vs 175. The handle bars are 20mm wider on the 58.

I have seen 2 Pro DA bikes and they had the Roval 322x wheels. Nice looking wheels that I think ae the same ones that list for $1000.


----------



## sarky (Apr 2, 2009)

The wheels are the roval 322"s , the same wheels that come on the roubaix pro. Thanks !


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

*Elite available in Saxo colors*

I was in Spokes an IL bike shop last week and they had the team Saxo colors in:
1. SL2 Frameset 
2. Expert with Ultegra SL
3. Elite (?) with 105

The Elite I had not know about and they confimred it was a mid-season new color. I didn't really look at it closely. I am pretty sure it had the 105 in the dark grey or black color. The Elite normally comes in the silver 105, the Comp comes in the black 105. 

So if you are looking for an Elite Roubaix then ask about new colors.


----------



## trev0006 (Mar 29, 2010)

These are great bikes, my friend has one in white.








Roubaix_2009 said:


> 8/30/08 - Sat, Ordered 2009 Roubaix Expert SL Triple. Because of holiday, won't ship until 9/2/08. Delivery expected 9/10/08 and fitting day later. Only colors available were:
> 1) WHITE - 61cm and smaller
> 2) Carbon/Red - 64cm only.
> 
> ...


----------

